# Soooooooooooooo



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How flippin cute are baby ferrets , I am looking after this little guy for a certain person , who is already in love with him and he hasn't even met him yet , so until he gets named I would like to introduce you to this little nameless cutiepants


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ohhhh he is sooooo beautiful isn't he  who is the lucky person


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> ohhhh he is sooooo beautiful isn't he  who is the lucky person


Oh its just someone I know online, I think hes got one or two ferrets of his own though


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh its just someone I know online, I think hes got one or two ferrets of his own though


oh i'm not sure who you mean, is this a new member


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> oh i'm not sure who you mean, is this a new member


No, they've been a member since September 2008 actually :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> No, they've been a member since September 2008 actually :lol:


oh damn, you've found who's taking him  Im not excited at all


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Did I tell you im not excited


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Did I tell you im not excited


Of course you aren't, and I totally believe you


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Soooo cute! It's the way they hang there, that gets me everytime.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Soooo cute! It's the way they hang there, that gets me everytime.


he is so cute. but without TDM I couldnt of given him a home


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww he's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Awwwww he is so amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

What a beautiful hob! His markings are just gorgeous and he is a very lucky little kit! X huggles and snuggles :001_tt1:


----------

